# Rudd clinic in Toronto - anyone used it? Test on Tues and scared



## 19375 (Nov 19, 2006)

I have had one done before at Humber Hospital and though I do not remember the test being done I do recall a meltdown before the test being done. The poor nurse was good as I burst into tears







I have been sent to this new clinic - well new to me! I have been having bloody BM's and have a history of bowel and endometreosis issuesI am utterly petrified even though I have had the test I hope people are on during the day - I know i will need support tomorrowany feedback on this clinic


----------



## 22766 (Nov 20, 2006)

Never been... how was it...?Hope everything went well...


----------

